# Sphynx kitten



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

A little red girl is advertised in Liverpool for £750 and after longing for one for years, next week my other half will have the money to buy me one and is encouraging me to ring about this girl. This is a lot of money for a cat, its not as if Im short of them:lol2: the big question is do I or dont I. I really want one but is she a luxury I need. She would be very spoilt and sleep in bed with us. Im not sure if she would be able to go into our catproof garden or if she would have to be kept indoors on a permanant basis(Any ,owners ,breeders or lovers who can give me advice) She would be spayed as a pet only home


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

get her! i hunted high and low for one of these! i used to breed bengals and they never ever went outside. keep her in and warm. she can bequite flighty so you got to expect the occasional scratch etc. i would totally get it and treat it like a queen!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The problem is I have cat and dog flaps in my house so the cats have access to our totally escape proof garden. What would happen if she went outside?? I am used to Orientals and Siamese as I used to breed and show them so loony cats are no problem and prima donnas are a speciality


----------



## claires (Sep 10, 2008)

Ummmm, not sure if I'm going to get in trouble for saying this as I know its not normal practice but my bengal go's outside. Theres no way on this planet I could keep her in, she just go's nuts, destroys the house and me and causes herself injuries and ends up walking round crying all time. Shes much happier going out and calmer too! I havent hads any probs, touch wood! Shes a pet, spayed and chipped and tbh, I'm sure if she got catnapped they'd bring her back after a day with her. 

Go for it though!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Hi Shell,

I have a couple of friends who breed & show Sphynx cats. One of them offered me a F3 kitten for £350! F3 means that it has a light covering of downy fluff, so can not be shown. I was so tempted but my bf doesn't like them, so he said no!


----------



## klair328 (Nov 15, 2006)

750 seems quite expensive. i got one a few years ago but on a trial base to see how the dogs would react and it was only going to cost 500. google sphynx breeders in ur area and phone around a few..


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I would of snatched their hand off. What a meany:lol2: Is there any ill effects to a Sphynx going outside does anyone know.Wont get out the garden so cant get stolen but what about the cold and the sun


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Most are around that price and more​


----------



## dax (Aug 11, 2008)

F3 means its either 3 or four generations away from the original breed. f1 is the purest, etc etc i had a female f1 bengal that was WILD, her direct grandparent parents were asian leopard cats. so cool. loved them!


----------



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

*HI*

I could never keep a cat in my cats want out all the time !
They want fredom lol


----------



## claires (Sep 10, 2008)

Thats the issue with mine, she just wants out all the time, well unless someones going to the loo in which case she likes to sit and watch (wierdo)


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Ooooh I adore these 

I say if your heart really wants it Shell then do it - Christ knows you do enough for animals to truly deserve your dream cat


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:roll2::roll2::rotfl:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

go for it!!!!!!!!!!!!

its not a bad price, the only way to get one cheeper is to get a bald f2 or f3.

a spin around the garden should be fine, but you may need suncream in summer and maybe a jumper too?

they are lovely........ there are a few on www.kittenlist.co.uk only one has a price tag!

:flrt:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Go for it Shell. If you've always wanted one spoil yourself (and the prospective kitty )


----------



## Philldan (Aug 16, 2007)

Definately go for it.. we've just bought 2 sphynx kittens and wouldn't be without them, they are worth every last penny!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> The problem is I have cat and dog flaps in my house so the cats have access to our totally escape proof garden. What would happen if she went outside?? I am used to Orientals and Siamese as I used to breed and show them so loony cats are no problem and prima donnas are a speciality


As everyone else says Shell - if it's your dream cat, then get it, although I would balk at the price!! Surely you could get one cheaper than that??? As far as going outside, as someone else has mentioned you could put a jumper on her and in the summer lots of sun cream, but knowing what my Siamese is like - she goes in the garden when it hot and sunny, but wouldn't be seen dead out there when it's cold or wet, so I think your Sphynx would decide bieng outside in the cold or inside in the warm needed a choice!!! :lol2:



dax said:


> F3 means its either 3 or four generations away from the original breed. f1 is the purest, etc etc i had a female f1 bengal that was WILD, her direct grandparent parents were asian leopard cats. so cool. loved them!


Don't think so! An F1 bengal cat has an asian leopard as it's parent. If your cat's grandparents parents were asians, that would make her an F3.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Seems to be the going price and that is the lower end, I know its an awful price to pay for a cat but people must pay it or the breeders wouldnt keep charging it. More money than sense springs to mind:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

You said it!! :lol2:

But................ if you really want it, then it's priceless to you isn't it?


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Come on Shell! Go for it. You only live once.

I paid £300 for Tobias, my Maine **** when i was 19 and had just bought myself a little flat and moved out on my own. I was skint but I didnt care.

Sod the money.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Erm... You need a DWAL for an F1 bengal 

Go for it!! I love sphynxes and hope to be in your position one day. Both of my two furballs stay inside all the time and they are completely happy... But if your garden is completely cat-proofed, I don't see why she couldn't go outside if she chose to. 

Oh, and PICS!!!!


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

go for it!!! its your dream and cats live for YEARS!!!
pics when you get her


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

If you want Shell, I can ask my breeder friends about any F3 kittens (which would be cheaper!)? They are based down South, but if you can travel.......

What do you think?


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Suppose you could ask. How far down south are they?? Do they still look like Sphynx or do they look like DevonsThanks Hun


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Have you seen this cat that is being sold as a Sphynx stud cat Doesnt even resemble one
For Sale 
*sphynx F1 Male*

 
[View full size]​
*Details*

Type: Private Advert Price: £200 eachUpdated: More than 21 days ago

*Description*

Brown tabby with White male sphynx, ready NOW, he's 1 years old, has had vet check and is entire. He is available for breeding. Or would make loving pet. Reg with GCCF on active as Sphynx.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Erm... You need a DWAL for an F1 bengal


Exactly!!



Shell195 said:


> Have you seen this cat that is being sold as a Sphynx stud cat Doesnt even resemble one
> For Sale
> *sphynx F1 Male*
> 
> ...


If he's an F1 (if my understanding of Sphynx matings is right), then he's the result of an outcross between a Sphynx and an acceptable breed to create what we in Somalis call a Variant, but some other breeds call an F1/F2/F3 etc. 

Most minority breeds have to outcross to prevent inbreeding and they do so with permitted breeds agreed with the governing body they are registered with - domestic shorthairs are in that list and it looks like this is what was used to produce this kitten. As this is an F1 it will have 1 Sphynx parent and one different breed parent. The resulting progeny would then be mated back to a Sphynx. 

I don't know how the 'baldy' gene works, but this is what Somali breeders do with the long haired gene. Our permitted outcross is the Abyssinian (for obvious reasons - and it is our only permitted outcross). We mate an Aby to a Somali and get all short haired kittens (F1s) which look like Abys but which have inherited the long hair gene from the Somali. These kittens are registered as variants. The varient is then mated to a Somali and that mating will produce some long haired and some short haired kittens. If it has long hair it's registered as a Somali and if it has short hair it's registered as a variant. The longhaired Somali thereafter mates with Somalis and produces Somalis ever after. 

That's how the longhaired gene works. If the baldy gene works the same then F3's and after will be sphynx as long as both of the parents are sphynx, but don't quote me on that cos the baldy gene could be totally different. For instance I know that to breed the Scottish Fold you have to mate fold to normal eared cats, never fold to fold, so some genes work differently.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shell, there may be a red mink F3 boy available, nearly 9 weeks old, guess how much.........................................................................

£300! Will know in a couple of days if he is definately available!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

He will have fuzzy ears, tail & feet, but look like a normal sphynx really. Both parents are HCM scanned & all 4 of his grandparents are too!

Located in Melton Mowbrey, Midlands


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Here is a pic of him!


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Arrghhhh I am in lurveeee  He is adorable


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

That's a much more realistic price. I don't know why some breeds are more expensive to buy - it's not like they cost more to breed?

I've just posted on another thread where someone asked what it would cost to buy a Burmese that the average price nowadays is £350, you could pay more you could pay less, but I personally wouldn't pay more than £350 and if I was still breeding I wouldn't be charging that for my kittens.

He looks gorgeous Shell and think of what you could do with the remaining money????


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Yes, Yes, Yes Im in love :flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt::flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: Don't know why, but I sorta thought that might be your reaction!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

The problem is now if I cant have this boy I will have to find another kitty coz now its become a MUST HAVE:devil: How cute is he:flrt:


----------



## missk (Jan 14, 2008)

claires said:


> Ummmm, not sure if I'm going to get in trouble for saying this as I know its not normal practice but my bengal go's outside. Theres no way on this planet I could keep her in, she just go's nuts, destroys the house and me and causes herself injuries and ends up walking round crying all time. Shes much happier going out and calmer too! I havent hads any probs, touch wood! Shes a pet, spayed and chipped and tbh, I'm sure if she got catnapped they'd bring her back after a day with her.
> 
> Go for it though!


haha ha this is EXACTLY how i'd describe my bengal. if you keep him in you can see the energy and frustration building and he takes it out on my Devon. Also sentiments on catnapping- never a truer word was spoken, they would decide it was more hassle than it was worth stealing him... He did go missing once for 8 days!!! then just turned up for his dinner one night...


----------



## ami_j (Jan 6, 2007)

awwww hes gorgeuos :flrt: i hope you get him


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

So do I:flrt: My OH is like when can we have him hes worse than me :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Ooooh!!! That red boy is stunning!!!! 

Totally jealous of you, Shell!!!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Look what I just happened upon...

Sphynx classifieds in Bolton : Excellent Sphynx kittens for adoption. Babies are...


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

Ohhhh my - gutted i just bought hubbys birthday pressies now  He can only have hairless cats cos of his chest and could have bought him one of these!


----------



## PsyKoViggy (Jan 6, 2008)

I'm currently looking into these, hopeing to get one some time next year but i know i'll probably have to wait longer.

If you DO go for it, ask about the parents and if they're been tested for HCM.
That seems to be my biggest problem with trying to find good breeders, and apparently there are even a few fakeed scans around now.
Would be aweful if you fell in love with the little guy, bought him and then he died from heart problems.

Hope all goes well and be sure to post pictures if you do get him so we can all be even more jealous! :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Take bakc the pressy, buy a kitten!! *lol*


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I can't wahhhhhhh  Maybe if I get some work out by Christmas, I can get him one then


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

That Bolton ad seems like a scam to me as its toooo cheap. Come on Zoo man do some pleading on my behalf he looks adorable


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> He will have fuzzy ears, tail & feet, but look like a normal sphynx really. Both parents are HCM scanned & all 4 of his grandparents are too!
> 
> Located in Melton Mowbrey, Midlands


 
See, this boys family are tested


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hey Brittone I love the Princess wedding dress you are making its gorgeous.When my daughter gets married this is what she wants :flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I think if you called to Bolton one and went to their house, it can't be a scam. If they said that they aren't actually in Bolton, but Scotland and need to ship the kitten, then it's a scam.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Last year I applied to a similar ad selling Sphynx and spoke to the person who had them He kept ringing me back and telling me that they were accepting the highest offer for them and Im not prepared to join a kitten auction. I bet this is the same kind of scam. Would rather have one from zoomans friends that is genuine or failing that a proper breeder. I have seen them advertised at £600 now which is still cheaper than the original one I saw


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I wouldn't ever agree to that, anyways  But it would be worth the call and see what they say. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

:flrt:


----------



## Tan (May 7, 2008)

Just be careful cause I'm a member of fraudwatchers and remove ads like that one from gumtree and loadsa other free sites they hit. They get these types of ads all the time and they are mostly originating from Africa, cameroon to be exact.

BUT, OMG they are just devine and I have always wanted one. I used to keep Chinese Crested and have a bit of a thing for the hairless beasties. I say go for it.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Last year i rang a similar ad for a Sphynx and he kept contacting me and saying someone else was offering more, then more.I wasnt prepared to join an auction for a kitten He was foreign but it was a Manchester phone number.I would much rather deal with someone like zoomans friend.A real person


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I would never let anyone try to bump up the price from me for an animal and I would be highly suspicious of anyone who did that, because most breeders who care about their animals are prepared to come down for the right home and would never try to push the price up!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thats why I pulled out. He kept texting me to tell me to offer more money but I dont do pet auctions. I agree loving breeders wouldnt do that. I have a phone number to ring today so keep your fingers crossed for me as I would love this little boy. Do you know zoomans name(female half )


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Totally agree with you and fingers crossed for you today - he does look simply gorgeous!! Sorry I don't know zoo-man's name, maybe we should get first names on the cat chat thread!

[goes back to suggest it]


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

What do you mean, do you know Zoo-Man's real name (female half)!!!! I am male!!! Gay..........but male non the less!!!
:lol2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Fingers crossed for you Shell! That kitten is simply adorable!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Sorry Colin big hugs to you. :flrt: Didnt mean to offend Hun. Big foot in mouth Syndrome I think I may have:whistling2:Ive just spoken to the lovely Gina so now I just have to wait and see if this other lady wants the kitten or not. She will let me know by the beginning of next week If I cant have this kitten she has offered me an F2 kitten (not even mated the mum yet) at a reduced price. She is a really nice genuine lady so fingers crossed


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes, Shell, fingers crossed for you!


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Awww fingers crossed for you, he is a cutie :flrt:


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

don't know if this is any use was looking in the Yorkshire adtrader today and they was a 2year old male sphynx £350 it will be on there website Ad Trader classifieds, Free local classified ads with images - 606,528 ads online now.

Clare


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I would like to say a HUGE Thankyou to Zooman for introducing me to Gina. He is an Angel :notworthy:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thanks Bosshog but has to be a kitten or my lot will be peeing on every available surface


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Jebus have you seen the price of this..i'm in shock 
Preloved | ** stunning sphynx female active reg kitten*** for sale in Oldham, Lancashire, UK


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Oh no bad news Gina has just emailed me the other person is having this kitten In all fairness I knew this could happen. Need everyone to keep looking for me as Gina is doing.I could wait for another litter but it would mean a 6 month wait as the Queen isnt even mated yet. Thanks anyway zooman


----------



## Pouchie (Feb 9, 2008)

Katiexx said:


> Jebus have you seen the price of this..i'm in shock
> Preloved | ** stunning sphynx female active reg kitten*** for sale in Oldham, Lancashire, UK


 
Holy Hell I'd rather buy a fennec fox


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Pouchie said:


> Holy Hell I'd rather buy a fennec fox


aye I saw oldham and figured Shell's in lancashire so shouldn't be to far a distance then saw the price and my eyes watered!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I just wouldn't even consider paying that for ANY cat, registered on the active register or not!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Holy Jeebus!!! That is the price I normally see for sphynxes, though... It seems their price has only recently come down. Or maybe I am just missing the "good'uns". One of the reasons I never thought I'd get one, cuz there's no way in hell I would be willing to pay that kind of money for a cat.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I think that is the going rate for a female on the active register.Presume its because the breeder can make so much money.Someone has just offered me a fuzzy boy for £750 erm no I dont think so. I may pay that for a naked baby though if its from a good breeder and they have heart tested cats. I only want a pet I dont want to breed Grrrrrrr


----------



## brittone05 (Sep 29, 2006)

I assume that "active" means you are able to breed them? I am dumb when it comes to stuff like that lol

that kitten, albeit very expensive, is soooo darn adorably sweet though - if I won the lottery, I would buy her and make her pretty things


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Yes Hun that is exactly what it means. They are so adorable and naughty which is why I want one so much:lol2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

brittone05 said:


> I assume that "active" means you are able to breed them? I am dumb when it comes to stuff like that lol


Technically, if it's female you can breed from it. The difference is that if a cat is registered on the Active Register, it means that any kittens bred from it can be registered. If it's registered on the Non-active Register then kittens cannot be registered. 

This is to protect breeders who sell cats they do not want to be bred from being bred from, but of course it doesn't, it only means that the people who are breeding from these cats cannot register any resulting kittens and it's the Registration Certificate that proves the pedigree of the cat.

Anyone can make a pedigree up and sell a kitten as a pedigree cat, but without the Registration Document they can't prove the pedigree is bone fide.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Aw Shell, so sorry that the other woman is having the little red! Thats a real bummer! Keep your fingers crossed that another sensibly priced kitten comes along hun. And at least you have that offer from Gina, just means waiting a while! x


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I know, Im gutted but I can understand why the lady wants him ,hes gorgeous.Thanks for putting me in touch with Gina anyway:notworthy:


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

awwww. I love sphinx cats. I really want one, but Mason's said a big NO, cuz he doesn't like them! 

But then, he didn't like the hairless rats until we got one... :whistling2:

Good luck with getting one Shell and Brit.. you'll have to post loads of pictures! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I may have found a new boy will keep you updated but hes going to cost me £700 no bargains about it seems.They all say FROM.....so when you make contact they say all the kittens at that price have gone


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh well - that's a shame, but like I said earlier if you REALLY want one, then he'll be priceless and if you can afford to pay that, then you will!!

Good luck!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hmm Just had a breeder try and sell me a naked boy at a reduced cost of £600 because he has a heart murmer.I dont think so. :devil: On a nicer note Gina just emailed me, nothing definate but she may be picking up a brother and sister aged 6 months and was I interested in more info. Wow imagine 2 of them.Double cuddles:flrt:. I just replyed with"Tell me more" :2thumb:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Now, you see, any bone fide breeder with a kitten like that will either keep it themselves, or give it away to someone who is prepared to take the chance that it will cost them money in vet bills and possibly die young. I would NEVER sell a kitten like that!

The only kitten I had with any kind of problem was Awesome (I called him that cos he had an awesome voice). We discovered a hole in the back of his throat when he was being checked out for his first vaccination. It was in the soft palette, not the hard palette, so I decided just to keep him cos I couldn't sell him. In the end I actually gave him to a friend of a friend who was vet nurse and who had just lost her cat. As a vet nurse she knew what the problem was - her boss said he would operate when Awesome was fully grown, but by that time the hole was very tiny so it wasn't necessary, but actually SELLING him was never an option.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I handreared a Cavalier with a hole in his soft pallet.He stayed with me and with no op it gradually closed over Hes 10 now and snores very loudly:lol2: That Sphynx breeder said I would be getting him cheap for £600 as they sell for a lot more, I declined


----------



## mad4animalslass (Apr 14, 2008)

*wanted sphynx kitten*

hi does anyone know of any sphynx available


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

You have 2 pms:2thumb:


----------

